
Creating Bitcoin from Scratch in JavaScript - New Medium Series - tgoldenberg
https://medium.com/blockthought/creating-bitcoin-wallets-in-js-69c0773c2954
======
tgoldenberg
The first installment goes over wallet creation. More to come, including
digital signatures, networking, etc.

It has been really fun recreating the original protocols and scouring the
original source code. Feel free to ask me anything.

~~~
andirk
Why did you decide to use Javascript? Good choice since we all have it, but
I'm wondering if there's hashing or other advantages that the crazy world of
Javascript provides.

